
Reason React and Tailwind Starter with Create Reason React App (CRRA) - bodhish
https://dev.to/bodhish/reason-react-tailwind-starter-with-create-reason-react-app-crra-2527
======
bodhish
create-reason-react-tailwind is an easy way to get started with boilerplate
reason react templates.

[https://dev.to/bodhish/reason-react-tailwind-starter-with-
cr...](https://dev.to/bodhish/reason-react-tailwind-starter-with-create-
reason-react-app-crra-2527)

[https://github.com/bodhish/create-reason-react-
tailwind](https://github.com/bodhish/create-reason-react-tailwind)

